# RCN collar rank pins?



## Privateer (4 Jul 2008)

I seem to recall seeing (in an antique store somewhere) what looked like miniature metal rank badges for RCN officers, which I assumed would have been worn on the collar of some old RCN pattern of dress.  I recall that they looked like the rank you'd wear on your sleeve, with the executive curl.  Is this right, or was I seeing things?


----------



## hugh19 (4 Jul 2008)

Nope you are not seeing things. My father still has a few of them.


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Jul 2008)

Privateer said:
			
		

> I seem to recall seeing (in an antique store somewhere) what looked like miniature metal rank badges for RCN officers, which I assumed would have been worn on the collar of some old RCN pattern of dress.  I recall that they looked like the rank you'd wear on your sleeve, with the executive curl.  Is this right, or was I seeing things?



For a time in the '60s there was a khaki service dress uniform similar (if not identical) to the USN khaki uniform: single-breasted khaki tunic with shoulder boards, khaki shirt with tie, etc.  The pins you describe were worn on the collar of the shirt.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jul 2008)

Here are photos (from the Cornwallis Museum) showing the khaki naval uniform.







The rank insignia on the shirt collar of the seated officer is visible (barely).

And khaki (summer) uniforms were also worn by the RCAF as well as the RCN (officers, CPOs and POs).


----------

